# Baskerville Muzzle



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So I'm pretty familiar (and usually really like) the Jafco muzzles, but a veterinary behaviorist I know suggested the Baskerville muzzle. I have not seen one in person. Has anyone used this type of muzzle before? I would be possibly recommending it to behavior clients.










http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-training-aids/baskerville-ultra-dog-muzzle.html#petdesc


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> So I'm pretty familiar (and usually really like) the Jafco muzzles, but a veterinary behaviorist I know suggested the Baskerville muzzle. I have not seen one in person. Has anyone used this type of muzzle before? I would be possibly recommending it to behavior clients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would get one and try it out, before I recommended it for behavioral problems.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, I know that, but wanted some more opinions if anyone's used them before.


----------



## Erin James-Crook (Oct 5, 2010)

I just got one for a client dog and I really like the design, tho the largest size really won't fit some of the giant breeds they say it will imo. It has several points to anchor it and prevent it from being slipped, the frame is hardened rubber so it's not as likely to chafe and flexes a little (not sure if that's good of bad for some), the grid is larger around the nose to prevent rubbing on the nose leather to some extent, and it's easy to get treats through for conditioning work (I use it for behavior mod). 

If I need a muzzle in the future I'll def be looking into this one first.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I looked at one but figured it would only fit a "Hound of the Baskervilles" 

Like Sherlock said 

“‘The world is full of obvious things which nobody by any chance ever observes.’”


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

used the old style baskerville for YRS now, the beige ones, with really good sucess, 
i saw these yesterday at a aggression seminar, and they looked great, rubber so a tad more flexible and more room for treats, but still looked safe,,,


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

It's an interesting muzzle. I'm not sure I'd use it for much beyond show (look, my dog has a muzzle!) and training/conditioning to wear a better muzzle. The reasoning is thus.

The purpose of a muzzle is to prevent bites.
The hole grid along flexabilitywith the space allotted leave openings for a dog to really bite through the mesh if the dog decides to work the muzzle even halfheartedly which makes it useless as a real practical guard for the vet or the groomer. Not all dogs have that kind of umph but the ones that do really need either a muzzle that prevents the mouth from opening temporarily like the the cheap nylon ones, a solid front to such action like a jafco one, a less open opportunity like a traditional basket which always has a smaller mesh grid on the front, or bite bar like a more heavy duty muzzle. 

The one thing I can truly see a real application for with this muzzle is that it'd be pretty easy to modify it for use as a rock / stool guard. Handy if you have such a problem but I'm not sure a simple greyhound yard muzzle wouldn't do the same for probably a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

how do you believe a dog can bite through this muzzle ? have you seen one in person, 
i DOUBT any dog can bite through it


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> how do you believe a dog can bite through this muzzle ? have you seen one in person,
> i DOUBT any dog can bite through it


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX4hR_dtSHs&feature=player_embedded 

Everything about the video shows me that this muzzle is flawed in design for most applications I can think of. A muzzle is designed to prevent bites - a flexing rubber muzzle will only prevent bites so long as the dog is not allowed to really pursue beyond the initial lunge just as the video shows. Any pressure applied by the dog and it's just as bad as a dog trying to bite through chainlink fence.

As a groomer I wouldn't use this muzzle, it will not prevent getting nailed on the hand or the dog biting the equipment since the holes in it are huge and designed for easy treat delivery and eating. As a bite prevention I don't think it would do an adequate job of preventing hand bites, bites to children, or other dogs as compared to other readily available muzzles on the market. 

That said however as a muzzle for just jogging a dog to meet the legal requirements in some area I'm sure it's fine. For a dog where life depends on that muzzle doing it's job it would not be one I picked.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> how do you believe a dog can bite through this muzzle ? have you seen one in person,
> i DOUBT any dog can bite through it


Tammy - if you have any vids - pics - anything of a dog really testing that muzzle out I'd love to see it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

As a side note, it's not something to be used for muzzle fighting and that sort of thing, but for either certain veterinary applications (for myself) as well as for owners who are working on behavior modification that would benefit from easier treat reward delivery than the Jafco, which can get a bit messy and is not quite as fast. I really like how there are straps that can attach to the dog's collar for extra security. I haven't had either my two strap shepherd size or three strap Rottweiler sized muzzle come off, but would be a nice back up safety feature.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

overall shape seems like they were specifically designed for the bull breeds rather than dogs with a more tapered muzzle but i'm still interested in trying one out 

it obviously has its drawbacks for some applications, but any muzzle design depends on the type dog you want to use it for, and i use em with a lot of dogs for a lot of different purposes

i definitely wouldn't handle a dog by a collar ring that was also attached to a muzzle tho.....if i wanted that "feature" i would use a separate collar like a cinch-it to attach the muzzle


----------

